# Jeff's rub and sauce



## jlmacc (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,

  I haven't posted for awhile.I stop in time to time to see what everyone has been smoking,but that is about it.I Just purchased Jeff's rub and sauce and cannot wait to try it.Anyone care to share what other meat you use this on other than ribs?Have a great Sunday,and hope to be posting more again!..Josh


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome back! I personally haven't tried Jeffs rub, but I'm told it's good on everything from ribs, to ham, to chicken.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 20, 2011)

I've used it on ribs, pulled pork, ham and chicken


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 20, 2011)

I use it on most everything when I use that kind of rub.

Most recently on some beef ribs...

They were very tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## jlmacc (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds good guys!I am going to get this stuff now to mix it up!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2011)

I use it on everything.


----------



## racincowboy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just mixed up a batch of sauce and rub last night and have a butt on right now. Tried some sauce very nice and tangy. I am looking forward to pulled pork for an after race dinner. It is very easy to make both. It took me longer to track down all the ingredients then it did to make it. I went to a local store here that sells spices in bulk made it much more cost effective I think. I also bought a couple shaker bottles with seals so I can fill them and seal them for use later on.


----------



## jlmacc (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

 I mixed Jeff's rub up over the weekend.I told my wife to pick me up some spares,but they were out and got boneless spares.Not what I wanted,but will do I guess.I put the rub on without any mustard or anything.Let them sit in the fridge for about 3 hours.Cooked them on my weber kettle with some burgers that also got a sprinkle of the rub.I have to say this rub is pretty good.My wife and two boys loved it!What I really like about it is the bit of heat that creeps in at the end.Good all around flavor in my opinion!Well I am going to make the sauce this weekend,not sure what I am going to smoke though.But if the sauce is anything like the rub I know whatever I smoke it will turn out great!Try to have pics next time,my camera is messed up right now.Have a great night guys!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it on everything


----------



## pohto (Feb 27, 2011)

i just got the recipe a week ago, i have not used the rub yet i have not smoked anything in a while but, i made the sauce it was great.i changed it a bit using honey instead of.and using a bit of vinegar. best sauce i have ever had the kids and wife love it we have been using it on everything.


----------



## bassman (Feb 27, 2011)

When I make the rub or sauce, I mix up a double batch.  For the rub, I substitute turbinado sugar for the brown and the sauce I add a couple tablespoons of vinegar.  Good stuff!


----------



## jlmacc (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Bassman!

 I mixed up the sauce over the weekend.I smoked a butt for pulled pork and used Jeff's sauce.It was pretty good,(sorry no pics,camera broke
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.But I really like the rub.I am going to make it a bit more spicy next time,good stuff though!..Take care,...Josh


----------



## biaviian (Mar 2, 2011)

I like it on eggs.  I use it as an all-around flavor(er) in cooking anything from vegies to eggs.


----------

